# Have any of you used Yard and Groom



## bittersweetsymphony (Feb 8, 2009)

well I went ahead and used it and I got a reply in one hour and I might have a job interview next week.


----------



## sampipitone (Nov 27, 2009)

*Yard and Groom Sam Pipitone*



bittersweetsymphony said:


> Have any of you had any luck with the Yard and Groom website? I have been looking over it for a while, but am a little apprehensive of applying for jobs. Just want to put my feelers out there and see if any of you have used it.
> 
> I have heard stories of people getting jobs "not through yard and groom" and it being horrible. Any advice?


 
[email protected]
Yes .Yard and groom is a great co. They help with the full proses.Making sure you have all the necessary documents and information you need to get to the job you are looking for. They could screen there employers a bit more though. I think there should be a rating system for other workers to go and comment on there experience in being placed in curtain job situations /with that employer.To have a rating or star rating as to inform others that this is a good employer and or a not so good place to work . Like any job working with horsemen more times than not you are going to find an abundance of horse ***. Keep those things in mind when you travel for a job. All In all I give Yard and Groom an 8 out of 10. Sam Pipitone


----------

